

Show HN: My first django website: full-length youtube movies - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I have created: http://keepermovies.com/ Website which searches throught twitter, reddit and youtube to find full-length youtube movies. New movies are being added every hour. This is my first python/django website. Please give me your feedback :)<p>Best, Wiktor
======
randomchars
Great idea!

Just a few things: The time is displayed in seconds, that should be changed.

It would be great if the actual movie information was displayed. Others have
mentioned IMDB, buy you can also have a look at themoviedb[0] and Rotten
Tomatoes [1].

Do you have plans to expand this to other video sharing sites?

[0]: <http://docs.themoviedb.apiary.io/>

[1]: <http://developer.rottentomatoes.com/>

edit: links

~~~
wsieroci
Thanks for your comment. For now no. Yes I will change that in next iteration.

------
S4M
Whoa, it's pretty neat! I may have a suggestion to improve it: as gingersnap
suggests, would it be possible to get a quick description of the movie from
imdb and add a description of the movie. From gingersnap, there seems to be an
API to get data from IMDB, but I was thinking of crawling the website using
Mechanize to use the search. I'd be happy to help!

~~~
wsieroci
Thanks for suggestion. I am thinking about it.

------
justhw
Very nice.

I'm curious as to how you're searching YouTube, if you are. Is there a method
to specify a long time besides the 'long' param or are you mainly scraping the
links from twitter/reddit.

Really neat work. On the lol side, you just make the life's of the copyright
claimer easier. Don't let that stop you though.

------
gingersnap
Great work, have actually been missing a service like this. One suggestion,
why don't you match it to IMDB and get automatic categories and rating. This
would help when trying to find movies to watch, and would cut out the problem
with all movies in uncategorized.

~~~
wsieroci
But how to do that automatic? I don't think that it is possible

~~~
gingersnap
There are some different APIs, both official and unofficial, most of them
described here [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1966503/does-imdb-
provide...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1966503/does-imdb-provide-an-
api) In my opinion, if you would make the match work most of the time, so you
get a category and rating that would improve the service. You can still have
the users report when the movies don't match.

~~~
wsieroci
Hm.. ok, thanks for link. I will check this

------
gotoY
> Vote for this category

The button doesn't work, does it? My Browser: Chromium 25.0.1364.97 (Developer
Build 183676)

~~~
wsieroci
Have you chosen category? You have to choose one.

------
shadyz
how long it take to make this website?

~~~
wsieroci
about 6 days

~~~
doubleO
did you take the site down? It takes me to some domain provider site. I'm
currently learning django and would like to know how you went about learning
it. thanks.

